# Wheel Lugnuts



## chin (Jan 5, 2011)

Ok everyone please excuse me for posting a dumb question but I'm looking to buy some wheels online for my 69 lemans and all of the wheel and tire packages come with 7/16 lugnuts whereas a 3/4" socket fits on my lugnuts currently. Would the 7/16" nuts that come with tires fit on my studs because a 3/4" sockets bolt size is 1/2"? But thats from a bolt/socket sizing chart I saw on the net. Lugnuts not the same size bolt to socket as regular bolts?


----------



## Rukee (Feb 8, 2007)

When they talk about the size (7/16") they are talking the thread size of the wheel stud, not the socket size to remove the nut. Ordering wheel lug nuts for your car from most any auto parts supply store and you should get exactly what you need.


----------

